#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  arabische tekens voor henna

## yasma1

Hoi allemaal,

Ik wil heel graag eens met henna een soort van tattoeage laten maken met arabische tekens. Mijn arabische kennis is echter niet perfect. Kan iemand mij de volgende zin naar het arabisch correct vertalen? ; zij die mii heeft geschapen ( she who created me )

Alvast bedankt

----------


## Marocc_man

*هي التي خلقتني [ zij die mij creeerde]



هي التي ولدتني [ zij die mij baarde]




*

----------


## Marocc_man

hallo yasma1

heb jij zeker niks aan bovenstaande antwoord genoeg want je moet zeker de arabische tekst vergroten, of ligt het aan iets anders daarom geen reactie va je hier in jou topic ?

-------

----------


## Marocc_man

*هي التي خلقتني*

----------


## Marocc_man

*هي التي خلقتني*

----------


## Alice_

*هي التي خلقتني
*
Veel succes ermee

----------


## Magrabiya

Ougtie, 

Let je op dat je niets slechts neerzet? Het is Allah die je heeft geschapen ....je moeder heeft je gebaard!

----------

